# types of fluid in Chauvet HZ-1000



## kicknargel (Sep 20, 2010)

So a dinner theatre I freelance with has a Chauvet HZ-1000 hazer. I know, I know, not pro gear. I've used it with success in the past. 

In tech for the current show, it wasn't outputting like it used to. So I ran vinegar and distilled water (per the manual) for a couple hours, then put in fresh Chauvet haze fluid. It was pumping well, but that fluid just seems to dissipate instantly (the HVAC is pretty aggressive). 

We postulated that maybe what was in it before was not haze fluid but smoke fluid (from before my time). Maybe that's the secret. So I put some fog fluid in (happened to be low-lying) and it worked great. For one rehearsal. Then back to crappy output.

I figured the juice had gummed it up, so I cleaned it again and put in some new fog fluid (from Guitar Center. I know, but it's a small town and it was Saturday). Now it won't work at all.

So I think I burned out the pump pulling the low-lying.

So I'm probably going to just buy a pro hazer. But here's my question: some on CB seem to have had decent luck with the Chauvet, as have I at times. Is it that their fluid sucks, but there's a fluid that will work OK? What fluids (brand, etc) have you used with good results? If I could get the right stuff, maybe I can replace the pump on this one and keep it going.

Thanks.


----------



## bishopthomas (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm right there with you. I just sent in my Arena Hazer 2 for service. It hasn't worked correctly since day 1. The final straw was the other day. It worked perfectly during soundcheck, but when I tried to turn it on right before the show nothing happened. I went up to check it out and the "No fluid" light was on. No amount of resetting it, using DMX/onboard remote, etc would make it work again. It also wouldn't respond to DMX past a certain address (somewhere in the 400's). I sent it in under warranty, so I'm hoping they just send me a new one. If so I will immediately put it on eBay as NIB and use the cash for a "real" hazer like a Radiance or DF50.

Anyway, please keep us updated on any progress you make with it.


----------



## dramatech (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a Chauvet hazer, but I am not aware of the model number, and I am not at the theatre. The unit can operate as a hazer or a fogger depending on the fluid. We have only used it as a hazer. The Chauvet hazer uses a water based fluid. Most of the more expensive hazers that use a compressor, use oil based fluid. If you accidently put oil based fluid in a water based hazer, it will clog because there is not enough pressure to push the thicker fluid. 
All of this is based on experience from several years ago, so if someone has better knowlege on the subject, jump right in.

Tom Johnson
Florida's Most Honored Community Theatre


----------



## len (Sep 21, 2010)

Personally, I would only use a better quality fluid, like something from Rosco, High End/Barco, Martin, LeMaitre, etc. If it's a hazer only I'm not aware of any "long-lasting" haze fluids. Some fog fluids are rated "long-lasting" but your machine should be a fogger in order to use them. 

I say all this knowing that you've already broken your warranty by using non-Chauvet fluid to begin with, although it would be hard for Chauvet to prove it unless they frequented this forum.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 23, 2010)

@LEN, and most of you out there, I'll redirect you to a previous post of mine. =) 

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...-i-use-fog-fluid-haze-machine.html#post159146


Now that we've cleared this, 


@ Kicknargel : your low lying fog fluid hasn't caused your hazer to stop working. If anything, it may have helped crystallizing what was already accumulated inside your heating module, possibly yielding le coup-de-gras, but it's definitely not the sole cause. Glycol (what you guys call Water-base) isn't harmless, at least, not to heating modules, once past boiling temperature. In lower-end hazer, low amounts of fluid going through evaporation will leave residues inside the heating module and will ALWAYS cause clogs in time; how much time is thoroughly dependent on the hazer / fluid quality.

Anyway, a low-end hazer / fogger will give you low-end results, always, same as we always get what we pay for. Your reflection on perhaps investing in a more professional equipment is sound, as the money you saved at the bottom line when you purchased your equipment was lost 5 times over by not renting it and sending it away for repairs... twice, plus time show that wasn't delivered as promised, etc, etc....

When you are ready for a more professional solution, I'll be happy to help. Contact me at the office or by e-mail. I won't engage in a commercial conversation on this forum.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 23, 2010)

dramatech said:


> I have a Chauvet hazer, but I am not aware of the model number, and I am not at the theatre. The unit can operate as a hazer or a fogger depending on the fluid. We have only used it as a hazer. The Chauvet hazer uses a water based fluid. Most of the more expensive hazers that use a compressor, use oil based fluid. If you accidently put oil based fluid in a water based hazer, it will clog because there is not enough pressure to push the thicker fluid.
> All of this is based on experience from several years ago, so if someone has better knowlege on the subject, jump right in.
> 
> Tom Johnson
> Florida's Most Honored Community Theatre




@ Tom: FYI - If you accidently put mineral oil based fluids in glycol-based pumps, most of the time, the pumps will fail due to the viscosity, not the thickness or clogging. Mineral-oil based fluids are generally lighter than their Glycol-based counterparts. (the weight ratio is 0.84956 to 1, or, in other words, it's 15% lighter). It's also plausible to think that, regardless of the pump, some fluid would actually be pumped into the heating module, turning your hazer into a spitting mess of very, very hot fluid. 

AVOID at ALL COSTS. 

It's (mostly!) not been about making more money, or some variation of that phrase, that fog manufacturers have been relentlessly asking users to use their own fog fluid only. It's entirely a matter of safety, predictable results, performance and - let's be honest - liability in the U.S.


----------



## reggie98 (Nov 8, 2010)

If you're very lucky, you might find that the pump (if it's a pump overload) has it's own reset/protection inside the case. Same for the heater. At least that has been my experience with units made by Rosco. YMMV


----------

